# Authorities Find Marijuana Growing Operation In East Tennessee



## FruityBud (Jun 24, 2008)

According to the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation, authorities have found a major marijuana growing operation in Cocke County.

A Tennessee Highway Patrol helicopter pilot spotted the marijuana plants growing in the Cherokee National Forest about five miles from where Interstate 40 crosses the Tennessee-North Carolina state line.

At the scene, agents found 357,500 plants -- more than the Governor's Task Force on Marijuana Eradication confiscated in all of 2007.

According to the TBI, they would have had a street value of approximately $700 million at maturity.

The operation included a campsite though no one was found guarding the patch.

The Task Force on Marijuana Eradication includes the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation, Alcohol Beverage Commission, Tennessee Highway Patrol and National Guard Counter Drug Task Force.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5k8p3v*


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate the eye in the sky....


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder if they have found wild cannabis or actual grow operation as 357,500 plants, that is A LOT! Enough to buy a few islands and have your grow operation with armed guards...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

kinda dumb if you ask me,why would you grow that much and not expect them to find it. i.m.o. this is the reason why outdoor growing is much more dangerous than any other type of growing.


----------



## Tater (Jun 24, 2008)

I bet the story is complete and utter bullshit.  Sounds like some over exhagerated story telling.  Maybe they found a field of wild hemp with a few narcotic plants hidden.  Or maybe they are just lying out their butt.  Either way sounds like crap to me.


----------



## thief (Jun 24, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I bet the story is complete and utter bullshit. Sounds like some over exhagerated story telling. Maybe they found a field of wild hemp with a few narcotic plants hidden. Or maybe they are just lying out their butt. Either way sounds like crap to me.


 
yes it does sound like a tale to get more opperating capital for leo. i cant imagine anyone dumb enough or ambitious enough to go to that much trouble knowing fullwell it wood b discovered.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

guess their onto those outdoor grows in *tennessee*...maybe they should of hid it or somethin or wait, i got it: dig a giant cave underground with thousands of watts of lights, and hundreds or plants,.,. ya, i bet that would work.


----------



## Figurehead (Jun 25, 2008)

It's comming on our local news in just a second...  they just showed a teaser for it before they went to comercial.


----------



## Figurehead (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, our news just showed the plants.  Wow, they spotted THESE from a helicopter?  RIGHT............  They were all very imature, the largest one being maybe a foot long and all it had was a few leaves on it.  I call B.S. on this story.


----------



## Tater (Jun 25, 2008)

See I figured so.  I like how the plants haven't even started to flower and yet the have an estimated street value for them.  If I got payed based on what could happen I would be rich as hell.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2008)

WHA HA AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

350,000!!!! HOLY MARY JANE BATMAN!!!!!!


kinda hard to hide that many acres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> See I figured so. I like how the plants haven't even started to flower and yet the have an estimated street value for them. *If I got payed based on what could happen I would be rich as hell*.














LMAO tater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 25, 2008)

i saw this on the local news and heard about it...i would say a grow like that's very possible in the tennessee hills, given enough hands ya can work miracles with outdoors grows ...that's IMO though i guess


----------

